# Would you tell a passenger everything they want to hear for a shot at a decent tip?



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

I sure do! I don’t care what the topic is. Politics, religion, an argument they had with a friend, spouse, or boss. The PAX is ALWAYS right, especially if it means a shot at a tip.
#alwaysTrying


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

8>O


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> I sure do! I don't care what the topic is. Politics, religion, an argument they had with a friend, spouse, or boss. The PAX is ALWAYS right, especially if it means a shot at a tip.
> #alwaysTrying


No.

But you know what WORKED ?

WHEN I TOLD EVERY PASSENGER HOW MUCH MORE I WAS MAKING DELIVERING PIZZA !

BECAUSE OF TIPS !

I MADE 10% TIPS THAT DAY. OF MY DAYS GROSS.

ALSO GOT 2 " PROFESSIONALISM " COMMENTS . . .


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

I don't mind talking. However, I don't kiss ass. I ban politics when I am working. I have gotten tips despite mainly a quiet trip.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Absolutely not.

My integrity is worth more than a couple bucks.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

When I drove, NOPE. Had pleasant conversations but spoke my mind.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I always agreed with the pax. No one really cares about your opinion anyway!


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

WNYuber said:


> I sure do! I don't care what the topic is. Politics, religion, an argument they had with a friend, spouse, or boss. The PAX is ALWAYS right, especially if it means a shot at a tip.
> #alwaysTrying


Do you grow a mustache to hide the stretch marks?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> I sure do! I don't care what the topic is. Politics, religion, an argument they had with a friend, spouse, or boss. The PAX is ALWAYS right, especially if it means a shot at a tip.
> #alwaysTrying


just go with the flow. If the tips comes in, it comes in. I start lying to the pax to make them feel good. ? Add" is that right", "really ", "vow"
Let them keep talking all the way ?
Make pax feel that they are way better than you ?
Recently had one pax from Portland, and she said Portland is great
So I say
" I really want to visit Portland and Seattle, and I am saving for a vacation in the next couple of years. "
It resulted in a humongous tip of 0 dollars ?
But you got to try ?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

part-timer said:


> When I drove, NOPE. Had pleasant conversations but spoke my mind.


Apparently you never got the memo that pax don't give a shit what is on your mind. There are no badges for "they spoke their mind".



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> My integrity is worth more than a couple bucks.


Integrity and Uber driving don't belong in the same conversation.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I pretty much will go with whatever viewpoint the pax has in mind as long as they aren't too far out there. I have nothing to prove in a conversation with a stranger and I like money.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> I sure do! I don't care what the topic is. Politics, religion, an argument they had with a friend, spouse, or boss. The PAX is ALWAYS right, especially if it means a shot at a tip.
> #alwaysTrying


Winning arguments is too easy. It takes more skill to credibly agree.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Like anything else it depends on the temperature of the room (or car in this case). I try agree most of the time. Its not always easy. I also try to steer convos away from politics or religion. If it goes there though its pretty easy to convince those people you agree with them. Most people who bring up either subject just want to hear themselves talk anyway. 

Unless its sports. Sports is fair game to speak your mind.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

just for a tip? No way. Been there, done that with a R E A L job for decades....


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

With 13 1stars, you think I’m an ass kisser?


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

One of my most memorable rides was this angry liberal atheist nut. The fireworks started when we drove past a beautiful old church in Newark and I commented about the beautiful architecture .... And away weeeee go.

The guy questioned if I believe in God and I replied "of course I do". The guy seemed to be insulted and take it personally. The ride and the debate lasted about 20 minutes and I loved every minute of tying the guys brain into knots. He was so mad in the end that you would think I insulted his mother or something.

No tip of course and the guy gave me a 1 rating. No tip of course. But I wouldn't have changed a thing.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Only for a guaranteed tip of $100. 
Pax tells me what they want me to say. I say it. They tip me. Then I kick them out.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

No way Jose. They can keep their money.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I always answer questions without any thought of how it might affect a tip. I like to think I am an open-minded, reasonable person, and with a background as a news reporter I have gained the ability to talk to almost anyone about anything without making them angry.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> No.
> 
> But you know what WORKED ?
> 
> ...


I've done that. Doesn't seem to work here.

After the first 500 rides I pretty much stopped talking to pax unless they insisted on having a conversation. I have no interest whatsoever in their lives, opinions, etc.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I've done that. Doesn't seem to work here.
> 
> After the first 500 rides I pretty much stopped talking to pax unless they insisted on having a conversation. I have no interest whatsoever in their lives, opinions, etc.


It WORKED IN NEW ORLEANS !


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I try to avoid politics and religion but if not possible, I will usually agree with pax.


----------

